# GPU-Z sdk



## Ultra (Nov 27, 2017)

The download page for GPU-Z says "We also offer a GPU-Z SDK, which is provided as simple-to-use DLL with full feature set." So how can I download it?
I want to write a project for remote videocard temperature\load monitoring for web-application course in my university and at first I was going to use OpenHardwareMonitor to get temperature of videocarp in my laptop (gt 940m in Asus ux303u) but it was unable to do so while gpu-z can do that.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 28, 2017)

The SDK is not free, so I recommend you use the shared memory feature of GPU-Z which will let you get that data easily on the regular version.


----------



## kn00tcn (Nov 28, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> The SDK is not free, so I recommend you use the shared memory feature of GPU-Z which will let you get that data easily on the regular version.


if other software has used the sdk, would that cause incompatibilities if both it & gpuz are open, particularly if the versions differ?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 28, 2017)

kn00tcn said:


> if other software has used the sdk, would that cause incompatibilities if both it & gpuz are open, particularly if the versions differ?


No, at least it should not. If you see issues, report them to me.


----------

